# Crocodile/Alligator/Caiman species identification



## jschwenk (Sep 9, 2012)

http://img1.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2013-11-04/52775c320ba32.jpg

http://img1.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2013-11-04/52775c42cc56b.jpg

http://img1.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2013-11-04/52775c1272282.jpg

Would if anybody could help identifying this species


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

looks caiman like to me with them huge eyes or gator the snout doesnt look long enough for a large croc. ive only got some expirience with salties and the mexican river crocs and it dont look anything like either of them babies


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd go with morelet's crocodile.


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

cant see the teeth to well but looks like all the teeth are pointing down with a closed mouth which means it is not a crocodylidae species so will be part of the alligatoridae now from my experience i would believe this to be a yacare caiman


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

im pretty sure caiman dont have protruding teeth until they get a little older unlike most crocs this seems way too vivid in the markings for a gator so im still convinced its one of the dwarf species if its not some kind of caiman ...... i def know it aint a black caiman though lol


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

That's a Crocodile - looks like Morelet's or possibly a Nile 
but mostly looks like a Morelet's


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

jschwenk said:


> http://img1.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2013-11-04/52775c320ba32.jpg
> 
> http://img1.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2013-11-04/52775c42cc56b.jpg
> 
> ...


Nile croc


----------

